

My Top 100 Programming, Computer and Science Books: Part Two - bootload
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/top-100-books-part-two/

======
hueving
Lists like these are completely overwhelming. 100 books related to programming
can't even be consumed in a year.

Feature request: distill this to 10.

Edit: I get that I can pick and choose, but I'm more interested when someone
can narrow down a set of books to a small list that they found fundamental to
help their understanding to the field. When I generate a list of top 100
books, it's going to contain things that I found mildly entertaining.

~~~
komaromy
I don't think the author is really intending for anyone to go through every
single book in the list. I'd prefer to have 100 recommendations and pick the
interesting-looking ones than 10 recommendations I may or may not have any use
for.

